# homegrown chicken feed....milo?



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hi folks ....just curious if any of yall have grown milo or fed milo as chcioken feed? i have a nice field of milo growing for a deer food plot and it has done so well i got to thinking.....a-ho...lol.from what i can find milo is about same feed value as corn.i might harvest the heads as chicken food..has anyone done this before??


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not as chicken feed but I do know it is sold in sprays at a premium price for cage birds like parrots and finches. 

It's in bird feed which chickens eat. Why not use it as chicken feed?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It is a good food for chickens. It may take yours a while to start eating it. Some chickens will take to it right away and some will ignore it. When I want my birds to start on some new food, I mix it in with their crumble.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

In many areas of the midwest (US) milo is one of the main components of "hen scratch" One of the problems with it in comercial feed is that some growers spray their fields with a foul tasting substance, to prevent large flocks of blackbirds or starlings from decimating the fields. I believe this is supossed to dissapate within time, but it evidently doesn't because one will get an occasional batch of chicken scratch that they will leave the milo till last. I used to buy my own grain from local farmers whom I knew did not spray. 

It is a great chicken feed, not a lot of protein (sort of like corn) but a lot of energy. It is perfect for free-ranging chickens especially if you have wheat or barley to give them also.


----------

